# Bird Aviary q..??



## cambeb22 (Jun 9, 2010)

helloo peeps..ok. i havent bin here since last year!..still studying my bird care unit..does any1 know how to tell the difference between a large enclosed aviary and a large open aviary-for birds?

many thanks and hope to hear soon.
just wana get it out the way..bin going on too long.aahhgg!.lol
cb


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

cambeb22 said:


> helloo peeps..ok. i havent bin here since last year!..still studying my bird care unit..does any1 know how to tell the difference between a large enclosed aviary and a large open aviary-for birds?
> 
> many thanks and hope to hear soon.
> just wana get it out the way..bin going on too long.aahhgg!.lol
> cb


One's enclosed...one 'aint...


----------



## cambeb22 (Jun 9, 2010)

ask a silly q..get a silly A. I guess..thanks for that..

.does any1 know about what to look for if a budgie has constipation??
hope to hear soon
cheers!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

cambeb22 said:


> ask a silly q..get a silly A. I guess..thanks for that..
> 
> .does any1 know about what to look for if a budgie has constipation??
> hope to hear soon
> cheers!


give it some senokot max?


----------

